# Rude Sunflower!



## PixelRabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Perhaps it had had enough of me but no need to be rude!


----------



## squirrels (Jul 30, 2013)

No way. That is an index finger kind of leaf. It is saying "Come a little closer, baby."


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Jul 30, 2013)

Sunflower with an agenda, global domination


----------



## sashbar (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Ha! You guys make me smile  never thought of it that way, I only saw it flippin me the bird lol!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 30, 2013)

hahahaha... ok that's very amusing.

BTW, we're all officially photo nerds for finding that funny.


----------



## krystalynnephoto (Jul 30, 2013)

I laughed.. out loud. Now my husband thinks I'm an idiot. (He's probably right!) Great shot!


----------



## mishele (Jul 30, 2013)

I see both! But, I think I'm going to go w/ the "Come here little girl, I got something for you". lol


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2013)

"Little girl want some candy?"


----------



## pgriz (Jul 30, 2013)

This works.  Also, if you didn't have that thin DOF, the image wouldn't really make sense in the way you "framed" it.  And I'm with those that see it asking you to come closer...


----------



## KenC (Jul 30, 2013)

pgriz said:


> I'm with those that see it asking you to come closer...



Me too - anyone see (or read) Day of the Triffids?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 30, 2013)

Come here or flipping you the bird, either way, its really an amusing shot.


----------



## deeky (Jul 30, 2013)

Also laughed out loud - wife is at work but I got a look from the dog.  I'm sticking with the rude sunflower.  "A nice, happy little flower" (in your best Bob Ross voice).


----------



## sashbar (Jul 30, 2013)

The main lesson of this shot is that "come closer" and "flip you the bird" is there in every woman. And you can never be sure which one you will get. Because sometimes you get both at the same time.  You know this "Come closer, I will flip you the bird" thing...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Ha, it all comes down to finger choice I suppose lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

KenC said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with those that see it asking you to come closer...
> ...



Grade 9 English class, great reference!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 30, 2013)

Funny.  I vote for the rude finger


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Mr Rabbit saw rude too lol


----------

